# Vintage Filter



## cg2121 (May 31, 2019)

cg2121 submitted a new resource:

Vintage Filter - Black & White/Sepia Filter



> This filter adds the ability for sources to be black & white or sepia.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jun 1, 2019)

So, it's a LUT?


----------



## FerretBomb (Jun 7, 2019)

Just curious, what does this filter do that a standard Color Correction filter wouldn't?


----------



## phislipe (Sep 2, 2020)

Is it possible to add support to toggle it on/off with a hotkey?


----------



## cg2121 (Aug 31, 2022)

cg2121 updated Vintage Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Vintage Filter 1.0.0



> Changes​
> Added support for macOS
> Requires OBS 28.0.0 or newer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

